# Interested/Interesting Woman



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

My wife''s not interested in sailing and am seeking interesting married woman whose husband is uninterested in the sport to sail on Lake Michigan in the summers. Not looking for anything other than friendship, stimulating conversation and love of the sport. Well equipped 34'' sloop in north shor e harbor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi.

It''s brave of you to ask such a question and very ligitimate. I too understand your "need" and "desire". Good for you.

Best of luck.

From Salt Lake City,
Heidi


----------

